# Hallo



## to look away (31 Jan. 2010)

Hallo an alle...ich bin der Neue hier....heiße Michael, bin 49
Freue mich über die vielen tollen Fotos die ihr zusammentragt.

Schöne Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Karrel (1 Feb. 2010)

hey Michael, herzlich willkommen und viel spaß auf dem Board!


----------



## Katzun (1 Feb. 2010)

hi Michael,

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß beim stöbern.

liebe grüße zurück aus berlin,
katzun


----------



## Crash (1 Feb. 2010)

auf CB und weiterhin viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (1 Feb. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB.

Schön das du uns gefunden hast.:thumbup:

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (1 Feb. 2010)

und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## maierchen (15 Feb. 2010)

Herzlich wilkommen hier in unsre kleinen Gemeinde


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2010)

Gute Zeit bei CB Michael! Danke für Deine Vorstellung und viel Spass hier!


----------

